
Checkout my latest dotfiles for web development for OS X machine - gokulkrishh09
https://github.com/gokulkrishh/dotfiles
======
brudgers
This would make a good Show HN post.

Rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

Show HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

